# Painting seat backs in blue GTO interior



## gsouth (Jan 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if blue seat back paint is available in a spray can? And if available, who supplies it? I have a Lucerne blue GTO with a matching blue interior. I would like to freshen up the seat backs on the buckets seats. Please see the photo of the car to get a better idea of the seat back paint color I need. The paint (or dye) color does not have to be perfect, just the best match available. Thanks, Gene


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You may want to contact PUI and see who they recommend for the interior paint match. a good body shop supply can custom mix a match and put it in a spray bomb for you, mine can even do two part paints with a little valve on the bottom of the can to release the catalyst when ready to spray.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I just ordered and painted my seat backs in red. They have them at Original Parts Group, OPGI, for $22 a can. The colors are discontinued but they still have some so call soon. If you are doing both sides you will need two cans.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice car G, love the honeycombs, and that color. Never see that or the Carrier Blue my 66' is.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

gsouth; 
I have had great success in many different vehicles with SEM Color Coat.
You can order it from most body shop/paint suppliers. They can custom-blend it to your interior codes OR match a sample part. Most shops will have the codes and paint "recipes" to match your interior color code.

They can also put it into spray cans for you if required.


----------

